# Landline/VoIP phone numbers as your Uber PAX number?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK. I keep getting pings from a pax about the same time every night when I'm logged on and within range.

I've had to cancel on this person before for NO SHOW because she never answers txt messages or phone calls.

Last night, as usual, I get her ping. Lately, I guess when she sees it's me, she cancels right away. I've been wanting to call her and see what her scam is....but as I said, she never answers the phone. Well, this time, I got her voice mail....the one that gives you their REAL number. 

So....to make a long story short....I find out that the number she has on her Uber account is either a landline or VoIP number. Apparently, she doesn't have a cell phone!

It's either THAT....or this is one of the many ways she constantly scams for free rides.

So...question #1. Are PAX allowed to put in a phone number that neither accepts text messages or phone calls? If so, why is that allowed?

This girl definitely has a scam going....and I can't quite figure it out. 

_Another thing....she either purposely or 'accidentally on purpose' puts in an incorrect address EVERY SINGLE TIME! She lives in some apartments on the corner and she puts in the address of the apartments on the OTHER street. So when you arrive and sit in front of the bldg she puts into the Uber app....she doesn't see you...hence, why she keeps you waiting so long every time. But she should have figured that out by now, so I'm assuming this is part of the scam. _


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> She lives in some apartments on the corner and she puts in the address of the apartments on the OTHER street.


I've had a number of pickups where the app has sent me to the wrong street.
What's happening is that the passenger requests the ride while they're in their office / apartment / whatever, which happens to be closer to a street that is not the street address of the building. For example, one passenger always requests an Uber when she's in her office, then walks to the front door to wait for the driver to arrive. Her office is closer to the street behind the building, so that's where the app sends me. I showed her how to drag the map so that the pin is at the front door of the building.


----------

